# Chainsaw



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Maybe I should have posted this in the "tools" section, but since it's about a chainsaw, I though I might get a better response putting it here. I saw an add on CL for a Stihl 066 priced at $700. The add said it was like new and only used once (something about his grand mother:laughing. If it's real, it's probably gone already. My 038 is still in the shop waiting it's turn; it just died one day. Preliminary inspection by the shop did not reveal anything major (I hope). The point being, if I new it was dead, I would have jumped on this saw and gone and take a look. My question is for those of you who has shopped on CL or similar, is there anyway to protect myself? Do you draw up some type of bill of sale as a receipt? Before I plop down the cash I would obviously start/run/cut the saw and put it to every test I can think of. But what if it wasn't Granny's and he picked it up out of someones garage? Any suggestions?


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I use CL a lot. Never been burned and I never burned anyone. But, that doesn't mean it can't happen. There is no real sure way to protect yourself. It's just like buying something from a guy down the street. You go, look, buy if you like, or leave it. Cash is what most want and I don't blame them. So, it's up to you to determine if it's a deal or not. Keep in mind that 95% of the people out there are honest. I do think however, that some stuff on CL is stolen. You can usually tell by looking and talking to the person whether he's honest or not. Knowing something about the product helps. If you know nothing about chainsaws, you might get burned. Take a guy that knows about them.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Bud covered all the CL points. I have used it a lot too and also never been burned. I've ripped a lot of people off, but I always use Cabinetman's or else Daren's name. So far no one has traced any of the stuff back to me but I think Daren and da Cabster get harassed by the cops a lot. 

On the chainsaw itself, it's supposed to be a beast, and reliable. I don't think it's a steal at that price but it doesn't sound too high either if almost new. If the guy is a meth head ya might pass on it.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> I've ripped a lot of people off, but I always use Cabinetman's or else Daren's name.


:laughing:..you ain't right


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

If it works good, just grind off the serial numbers. 

I'm kidding :laughing:.


----------

